# Steering Wheel Spokes



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

THE SILVER COVERING ON THE SPOKES IS COMING UP OFF THE SPOKES. IS THAT A WARRANTED DEFECT.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04m6gto said:


> THE SILVER COVERING ON THE SPOKES IS COMING UP OFF THE SPOKES. IS THAT A WARRANTED DEFECT.


*YESSSSSSSS*


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

04m6gto said:


> THE SILVER COVERING ON THE SPOKES IS COMING UP OFF THE SPOKES. IS THAT A WARRANTED DEFECT.


Pics?


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Mine is bubbling on my 06 too. I noticed the day that I bought the car. The dealer is going to replace them when I get it back out of storage in the spring. The service manager told me to just give him a call and he would order them for me and put them on.


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine were bubbled when i bought it and I have an appointment tomorrow to get it replaced, i also have a plastic rub on the steering that they are going to fix as well


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I have that plastic rub too when it adjusted all the way. I noticed that on a couple of others that I test drove before I bought mine. Not sure how they are going to fix that. Just seems like a design defect.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*What plastic rub are you guys referring to?*


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

When you turn the steering wheel there is a little plastic rub a the base of the steering wheel. Not sure where exactly. I took mine in this morning at 7:45 and I got it back a little after 12:00. They installed a new steering wheel, so no more bubbling or rub.


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

my spokes were delaminating/bubbling, and I took it to the dealer for repair. they actually had the pieces in stock, and swapped them out in no time flat.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

The rub was actually there on all 3 Goats that I test drove. It happened happens when it is fully extended down as far as it will go. I like my steering whell that way. But, with the rub on mine, I can't do that. I guess I will have ot have them fix that too when they replace the steering wheel spokes. The back of my seat tracks popped off also. They are a pain to ge back on too.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i don't have the rub but i have the bubbly. the more i look the more of the spokes are getting bubbly. it started with one, now it's two.


----------



## batsallover (Jan 1, 2007)

My brand new Impulse Blue GTO had the same problem which I had the dealer fix before I took posession. Fortunately they just snap off.


----------

